# Can I just leave primer alone?



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

OKay I've heard you can't leave a primer like Kilz 2, without a top coat of paint cause it will fade, or it needs the protection of the paint.

Well what is the truth? What will happen if I leave the prime alone, inside, or outside?

Also is a prime like Zinnser 1-2-3, okay to leave alone? I read on it as being okay as a base coat for faux finishes, since the glaze won't be overing the whole thing, a parts of the wall could have primer completely exposed, it is okay to leave out be its self. 

Just being curious :shifty:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

All primers make lousy top coats
They are not designed or formulated to be top coats
They won't wear or protect like top coat
In fact, in some cases, by actually absorbing and holding moisture, they can actually harm the substrate if not top-coated


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

My understanding on this issue is primarily on exterior surfaces. Primers aren't made with the mildewcides and other chemicals that a topcoat will contain. If you leave it primed on an exterior surface much longer than a few weeks, it's probably a good idea to at least clean it(to remove mildew, even if you can't see it) before painting. I've heard it's a good idea to reprime if its been exposed to weather longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with slick....primers aren't made to be topcoats. They are not meant to have good burnish resistance, protect substrates from weather, mildew, or do any of the other things topcoats are meant to do. Primers are meant to make the topcoat stick or seal out stains......that's it.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

just to change the topic a little bit. I've always wondered if a tinted oil primer was basically the same thing as a solid oil stain finish. Any thoughts? 

-plainpainter


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

the word prime says it all...its primed and ready for something else, that being a topcoat. I've never just left a primer and not finished it, so I cant help you there except to say...Paint it! Also, you mentioned 1'2'3 primer...very good primer...I use it all the time, but beware, dont play with it too much, it doesnt just drag, it chunks up....good luck


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

PlainPainter said:


> just to change the topic a little bit. I've always wondered if a tinted oil primer was basically the same thing as a solid oil stain finish. Any thoughts?
> 
> -plainpainter


Two totally different animals. One easy way to tell is to look at the consistency of the two side by side. Solid oil stains just have pigments in them, they don't have the same makeup such as the resins and binders you'd find in an oil paint/primer.


----------

